# Peerless traction engine



## firebird (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi

I've just got back from a holiday in Devon and while there I managed to swing a few hours at the Torbay steam fair. The following photos are of a peerless traction engine. Of particular interest to me were the wooden spoked wheels.





















Cheers

Rich


----------



## cidrontmg (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow. What sort of wood do you think they are made of? Hickory? Maple? Oak? They look quite "blonde" at the rear, the front wheel spokes might be varnished (tarred?), so they´re not probably the original wood colour.


----------

